# reloading w/ duo matic 375



## outdoorlife (Oct 19, 2012)

have a duomatic 375 been reloading w/ 410 & 12 gauge w/ few prob. now i am trying to do 20 gauge bu the wad goes down to far not allowing me to push from machine anyone know anything on reloading?


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i have had a 375 for more years than i can remember (great machine). when you say the wad goes down to far not allowing you to push from machine i don't quite follow you. can you take a picture of the problem and post it here? if not where are you located maybe can come and help?


----------

